# Choosing the right mix of African Cichlids for a 350Ltr tank



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

I am quite new to this hobby tho I have a smaller tank (60 Ltr) running for 1.5 years now. I have recently purchased a 350 Ltr and after going through so many sites n pages in the internet about compatibility, lake-wise setup, genus-wise setup etc etc ...... I am really confused with so many suggestions and some so VERY VERY contradicting & confusing :-? .

I would like to setup a African Cichlid tank, with no hybids, but want it to look colorful with contrast.

As a 1st step, without considering compatibility issues etc etc, I have shortlisted some African cichlids from pictures and video files (tho i am not sure whether all those mentioned would be available in the store or not ) and would like the members suggestions. I intentend to put in some 10-12 fishes, all juveniles.

1. Cyrtocara Moori (Blue Dolphin)
2. Sciaenochromis Fryeri (Electric Blue)
3. Metriaclima Callainos (Cobalt Zebra)
4. Labidochromis Caeruleus (Yellow Labs)
5. Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"
6. Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Eureka Red
7. Haemichromis Lifalili (Blood-Red Jewel Cichlid)
8. Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos Maingano
9. Aulonocara Rubescens (Ruby Red Peacock)
10. Tropheus Moori Kasanga (Red Rainbow)
11. Protomelas Spilonotus (Sulperhead)
12. Aulonocara Baenschi (New Yellow Regal)
13. Metriaclima sp. "Msobo"
14. Frontosa Kitumba
15. Red fin Borleyi (Kadango)


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new tank! How long is it?
It can be difficult to determine a good stocking list, which is a best guess anyway. 
Here are some good starting points:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_75g.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some thoughts on your options. If you are going with an all-male tank realize they are quite challenging and have a spare tank or two. Given the liters I'm guessing 48" x 18" is the size.


Fishy_Cichlid said:


> 1. Cyrtocara Moori (Blue Dolphin)Too big.
> 2. Sciaenochromis Fryeri (Electric Blue)Good for hap/peacock.
> 3. Metriaclima Callainos (Cobalt Zebra)Good for mbuna tank.
> 4. Labidochromis Caeruleus (Yellow Labs)Good for hap/peacock.
> ...


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Its been over 9 days nice. I am doing a fishless cycle having seeded my aquarium with my Bio filters immersed in my old tank for over 48 Hrs. Infact, the N2 cycle is moving faster than I expected. NO2 already down to 0.1 and I am adding 25% conc. Lab reagent NH3OH.

Thanx for all the help you guys are extending, the article too was very informative. Made me realize that I cant have everything I hope for. As of now, the Mixed Lake Malawi Aquarium appears a good choice, since all were available at the store at some point of time:

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Aulonocara jacobfreibergi - 3-4 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Placidochromis electra - 3-4 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" - 4 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis caeruleus - 6

However, I was contemplating to restrict my occupants to around 10 but if I do choose the above list, I might increase them to around 14 or so. My tank is 48"x19" with 300 Ltrs net water volume. Also a little disappointed since I really wanted to add the Metriaclima Callainos & Cyrtocara Moori to my collection.

Since I will not be purchasing any adults, maybe the size wont matter for a few years atleast. Anyways, would like to know how long does it take for the young cichlids to attain their maximum adult size ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They mature at different rates. Mbuna can be 6 months to a year. Haps can be two or more years.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Growth isn't really predictable IME. It's supposed to depend on water quality and food, but I have had fish from the same batch of fry grow almost twice as fast as others.

The best thing to do is buy a much larger group of juveniles than you will need, and find a store that will take the extra males. I just dumped about 25 juvenile fish of 3 species all into my main tank, to join their parents. All but the best males will be traded off.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

i dont know if frontosa will doing in there fine


----------

